# CI Plus  - Vor- und Nachteile?



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

es gibt Standards in unseren multimedialem Umfeld, die sich durchsetzen möchten. Darunter gehört auch der Frischling CI Plus (auch CI+) genannt.

Was hinter CI (Common Interface) steckt? Auszug aus Wikipedia:



> [...]*CI*, ist eine Schnittstelle von DVB-Empfangsgeräten, die mit dem bei Notebooks zu findenden PCMCIA-Steckplatz kompatibel ist. Mittlerweile gibt es in vielen Receivern einen CI-Schacht.
> 
> [...]Diese dienen der Entschlüsselung empfangener DVB-Daten (in der Regel Bezahlfernsehen oder -radio). Das CI-Modul ist die Schnittstelle zwischen den verschlüsselten Daten und der Smartcard, auf der der Schlüssel liegt.[...]



Einige private Sender wie RTL oder VOX bieten ein jährliches Abonnement an, welches ihr für einen gewissen Preis erwerben könnt. Auf die Werbung wird trotz des bezahlten Abos nicht verzichtet und euch unterliegen noch kleinere Einschränkungen, wie:



> CI+ erlaubt es den Sendeanstalten, im TV-Signal zusätzliche Informationen mitzusenden, sog. Usage Rules Information (URI). Diese sogenannten 'host shunning flags' sind „Anweisungen“, mit denen Sendeanstalten die Nutzung von CI+-kompatiblen DVB-Rekordern (also Festplatten- und DVD-Rekordern) einschränken können: Sie bestimmen, was mit dem jeweiligen Inhalt gemacht werden darf und was nicht. Dabei können sie für jede einzelne Sendung
> 
> 
> die Aufnahme gänzlich unterbinden
> ...


Quelle: wikipedia.org

Habt ihr bereits solch Receiver samt Abo und könnt dem zustimmen? 

Mich interessieren eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema sehr, weil dieser Standard sich immer mehr durchsetzt und vielen das Mehr an Einschränkungen, welches unfreiwillig in Kauf genommen wird, gar nicht bewusst wird.

Ältere Receiver sollen bei vielen namhaften Herstellern via Firmware Update nachzurüsten sein. 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## feivel (11. Januar 2010)

welche vorteile???
vorteil: die öffentlichen in hd?
nachteile: ci+ ? 

unter den momentanen umständen, was alles unterbunden, verboten, geregelt wird und damit auch noch extra kostet kommts für mich nicht in frage.


----------



## Väinämöinen (11. Januar 2010)

Für die meisten Leute ist das eigentlich keine so große Einschränkung, da sie garkeine Möglichkeit zur Aufnahme haben. Persönlich werde ich auf HD+ aber einfach verzichten, da ich die selbe ******* nicht auch noch in HD sehen muss und wenn doch mal was gescheites kommt, dann eben die Möglichkeit zur Aufnahme am PC haben will.

@feivel Die öffentlich rechtlichen Programme kriegst du afaik auch ohne, nur für HD+ (darüber gibt's RTL, VOX, SAT1, Pro7 und Kabel1 in HD) brauchst du einen CI+-Receiver.


----------



## feivel (11. Januar 2010)

sry..meinte ich..klar du hast recht die öffentlichen kann man auch so in hd gucken.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> unter den momentanen umständen, was alles unterbunden, verboten, geregelt wird und damit auch noch extra kostet kommts für mich nicht in frage.



Vorteile, fragst du dich? In der Tat, es gibt für mich derzeit keine, die erwähnenswert wären. Mein Fernseher hat einen CI+-Slot, aber glaubt ich allen Ernstes, ihr würde ihn nutzen 

Der Verhandlungstisch wäre ja wieder besetzt, würde bei den 50 Euro jährlich auf die Werbung verzichtet, oder wenigstens diese doch sehr einschränkenden Maßnahmen gelockert.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Für die meisten Leute ist das eigentlich keine so große Einschränkung, da sie garkeine Möglichkeit zur Aufnahme haben.



Nicht wenige Receiver werden kostengünstig mit einer internen Festplatte oder der nachträglichen Möglichkeit, eine externe via USB oder eSata anzuschließen, angepriesen.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Persönlich werde ich auf HD+ aber einfach verzichten, da ich die selbe ******* nicht auch noch in HD sehen muss und wenn doch mal was gescheites kommt, dann eben die Möglichkeit zur Aufnahme am PC haben will.



Das wäre ein konsequenter Schritt, aber hier stellt sich auch die Frage, inwiefern für CI/HD+-fähige TV-Karten/Empfänger diese Einschränkungen vorhanden sein wird.

Ich persönlich sehe den Schritt, der von den CI+-Verfechtern gegangen wird, als einen falschen. Es weht fast dergleiche Wind, wie es damals Intel bei deren CPUs probierte, die diverse Programme unterbinden sollten. Durchgesetzt hat sich dieses Kurz-an-der-Leine-halten nicht.

Schauen wir hoffnungsvoll nach vorne und glaube an das Gute


----------



## feivel (11. Januar 2010)

eigentlich darf mans fast nicht kaufen, sonst unterstützt man die falsche richtung...


----------



## dot (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn das auf kurz oder lang durchgedrueckt wird, kann man ja mal schnell CI+2.0 als Firmware-Update nachschieben. Damit lassen sich vermutlich noch weitere Nettigkeiten im System verankern (Ueberspitzt: Deaktivierung der Umschaltfunktion waehrend der Werbepause). Darum finde ich, dass man solche Anfaenge moeglichst nicht unterstuetzen sollte, um die Basis an Geraeten erst gar nicht zu schaffen. 
Warum reicht der offizielle CI Standard fuer manche Sender nicht aus?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Januar 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Warum reicht der offizielle CI Standard fuer manche Sender nicht aus?



Stichwort: Kontrolle, wenn nicht sogar einen Hauch Macht. Die Sendeanstalten bekommen durch den CI Plus-Standard einen zusätzlichen Informationskanal, mit denen sie den Zuschauern gewaltige Riegel vorschieben können. 

Man habe in der Vergangenheit bei der normalen CI-Schnittstelle bemängelt, dass Zuschauer bei Timeshifting oder dem Aufnehmen von Sendungen die Möglichkeit hätten, Werbeeinblendungen ohne viel Aufwand überspielen oder gar herausschneiden zu können. Zuletzt las ich einen Bericht auf digitalfernsehen.de.

Da bekamen einige Anstalten wohl gehörig Angst und Zunder von ihren Werbepartnern (Einbußen bei den Werbeeinnahmen) und schlossen sich zu einer Gruppe zusammen, die einen sehr einschränkenden "Kram" auf den Markt brachten.

Prost!


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Januar 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Wenn das auf kurz oder lang durchgedrueckt wird, kann man ja mal schnell CI+2.0 als Firmware-Update nachschieben. Damit lassen sich vermutlich noch weitere Nettigkeiten im System verankern (Ueberspitzt: Deaktivierung der Umschaltfunktion waehrend der Werbepause). Darum finde ich, dass man solche Anfaenge moeglichst nicht unterstuetzen sollte, um die Basis an Geraeten erst gar nicht zu schaffen.
> Warum reicht der offizielle CI Standard fuer manche Sender nicht aus?


Inzwischen ist es halt möglich einfach zeitversetzt zu gucken und die Werbung zu überspringen. Das ist für den Nutzer zwar eine tolle Sache, für den Sender, der von den Werbeeinnahmen lebt aber ziemlich blöd. In den USA geht die Tendenz deshalb schon dahin nicht mehr die Quoten einer TV-Sendung zu messen, sondern die der Werbung.



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Nicht wenige Receiver werden kostengünstig mit einer internen Festplatte oder der nachträglichen Möglichkeit, eine externe via USB oder eSata anzuschließen, angepriesen.


Aber warte mal ab, bis Geräte für ca. 50€ kommen, die werden am Schluss nämlich den größten Anteil ausmachen.



> Das wäre ein konsequenter Schritt, aber hier stellt sich auch die Frage, inwiefern für CI/HD+-fähige TV-Karten/Empfänger diese Einschränkungen vorhanden sein wird.


Selber habe ich das ja nicht, aber laut der Website von VOX wird da z.B. das Vorspulen von HD-Aufnahmen unterbunden, damit man die Werbung gucken muss. Bei den anderen Sendern dürfte es ähnlich ablaufen.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Januar 2010)

kauft euch ne dreambox, dann hat man mit hd+ keine probleme.
ci? brauch ich nicht.


----------



## feivel (13. Januar 2010)

nicht ganz günstig, und nicht ganz legal ....


----------



## rebel4life (13. Januar 2010)

Ich seh darin nur Nachteile für den Kunden.

Ich lehne Ci+ ab, ich werde mir dafür nicht ne neue TV Karte kaufen und auch nicht 50€ im Jahr für die paar Sender berappen, denn das meiste interessiert einen kaum, die Spielfilme kann man auch in SD anschauen, zudem bedeuten die jährlichen Kosten keinesfalls ein werbefreies Fernsehen, es gibt dennoch Werbung.

Mithilfe von Ci+ werden auch die Recht von den Kunden eingeschränkt. 

Zudem darf man auch nicht glauben, dass dann nur noch reines HD Material gesendet wird, oft ist es der Fall, dass das Material nur hochskaliert wird und das kann der Fernseher/Receiver/PC mit TV Karte genauso. HD Material ist recht teuer wenn man es ausstrahlt, deswegen gibt es bei den ÖR noch nicht all zu viele Filme, die in richtigem HD mit HD Quellmaterial ausgestrahlt werden.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. April 2010)

Guten Morgen,

es scheint sich ein bisschen zu bewegen. Laut areadvd.de habe HD+ Chef Wilfried Urner den Zustand für HD+ als "nicht ideal" bezeichnet. Weiter gesteht er ein:



> Es muss dem Kunden mindestens möglich sein, innerhalb des Contents bis zur Werbeinsel vor und zurückzuspulen, so dass man nicht immer vorne anfangen muss. Dieses Problem haben die Sender auch erkannt und es wird eine Lösung geben


 
Die Anzahl der verkauften HD+ Smartcards wurde mit 700.000 angeben. Allerdings soll jeder HD+-fähige Receiver mit solch einer Karte ausgeliefert werden, weswegen die Aussagekraft dieser Zahl nicht sehr wirksam sein kann.

Wie wäre es mit voller Freiheit beim Aufnehmen und Abspielen und einem einfachen Überspringen dieser sogenannten "Werbeinseln"? Hat beim kleinen Bruder CI (ohne Plus) bisher auch gut funktioniert. Zurück zum Ursprung!

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Ruhrgebiet
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Mai 2010)

Moin moin,

bei Focus.de erschien gestern ein Meldung, dass es eine Razzia bei der RTL- und ProsiebeSat1-Mediengruppe gab.

Weshalb diese Razzia?



> Es gehe um den Verdacht, die Sender hätten sich abgesprochen, digitale Free-TV-Programme nur noch verschlüsselt und gegen zusätzliches Entgelt zugänglich zu machen. Außerdem geht es um technische Maßnahmen, die die Nutzung des Programms beschränken, nämlich Kopierschutzfunktionen und Werbeblocker.



Der HD+-Zug fährt weiter, verliert aber anscheinend an Geschwindigkeit. Ob sich für den Zuschauer ein positives Endergebnis einstellt und eigentlich verschlüsselte Inhalte bald für alle zugänglich werden?

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## feivel (20. Mai 2010)

darauf hoffe ich jetzt auch so ein bisschen..falls das passieren sollte, darf hdtv gern bei mir einziehen...bis dahin bleibts bei dvb-t und dvb-s1


----------

